# The Onion Mocks Military Funerals?



## Marauder06 (May 10, 2016)

> Earlier this week I was greeted by something so profoundly insulting and terrible, I almost dropped my phone.  It was a picture posted on ‘The Onion’s’ Instagram and sourced to ClickHole, one of their subsidiary brands.  The picture below is clearly of a young girl receiving a folded American flag, a ritual which is done at military funerals for the fallen – a regrettably common occurrence over the past fifteen years of war.




The CEO's response was pretty lame too, IMO.

depending on your employer, the following image might be NSFW due to language:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 10, 2016)

FUCK!

And that drop of the F-Bomb is not because of what The Onion did, but more because I am trying to figure out how I feel about it.  I was fuming over the Amy Schumer QVC Gun bit, but thought a video I had watched later about something I was against was pretty funny.  In this case though, I look at the picture and think of the number of families and dead Veterans it represents.  I think specifically of a good friend who's family received one of those free triangles, and my instinct is to be fucking furious and share this with my like-minded buddies.  But in the end I'm going to choose to be disappointed - not outraged, but disappointed.

Very classless - but I don't know if I believe there was an agenda to go after Veterans and their families - truth be told, sometimes I am glad when comedians, writers, etc push things like this.  Recently the comedian Ralphie May was booked to do multiple shows here in Minnesota and North Dakota.  American Indians rallied and protested because of their outrage over a bit he did about Indians letting themselves get swindled out of all their land for booze.  It goes a lot further, but you get the idea.  He tried defending himself, but the venues all canceled his shows.

Could Eddie Murphy do Raw today?

Could Dice Clay of the 90's exist today?

Quite honestly I wish that the CEO had not apologized - I think we are too quick to do that these days.


----------



## Etype (May 10, 2016)

Ah, whatevs.

I try not to get worked up over things I have no control over, or can't influence.

I'm sure the writers at the onion will have prestigious funerals filled with people who care about them and their meaningful good works.


----------



## Gunz (May 10, 2016)

The response is just a convoluted excuse. There's absolutely no reason on earth to make this the subject of a joke unless you are a sworn blood enemy of our country and our military. Only a sick demented fuck would come up with an idea like this,  and only a sick demented fuck would find any humor here.


----------



## Frank S. (May 10, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> The CEO's response was pretty lame too, IMO.
> 
> depending on your employer, the following image might be NSFW due to language:
> 
> View attachment 15450


----------



## DocIllinois (May 10, 2016)

I do the same with Onion nonsense as I do with the actions of these people:



Ignore, because no one should be pulled down to their bottom feeding level.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 11, 2016)

I have the exact opposite thought, this is an absolute outrageous attempt for the onion to try and drum up some bullshit attention for their failing organization, and they do so at the expense of family's who have a loved one who have given the ultimate sacrifice for this country. 

These types of people don't deserve the blanket of freedom that they hide behind to mock the very people who provide it.

They attack the police, the military, justice system, the corporation's, Christianity, the symbols of our nations. And we say ah fuck them, they are just stupid people. Meanwhile our acceptance is being trampled by an ever increasing population that want to take away your freedom of personal thought and speech. Nevermind all the other controls they want to assert over you, they actually want to tell you how to think and what you can and cannot say, what you can believe meanwhile mocking anything that means something to you.

Fuck ignoring these assholes, that's how we have gotten where we are in the first place. The dumb asses that came up with this stupid insult and the people that allowed it to happen should have the shit kicked out of them...period.


----------



## Totentanz (May 11, 2016)

A few random thoughts in no particular order:

- I'd expect this out of more "shock humor" oriented sites
- I haven't seen high-quality satire out of The Onion in years; maybe they're going in a new direction after failing where they currently are
- While I think it goes without saying that the content is in poor taste, I'm not going to get my blood pressure up over a shitty attempt at shock humor from a failed comedy site.  Some things are worth my time and energy - this isn't it.
- Frankly, I see this "joke" failing not only because of the subject matter, but also because it just isn't that funny.  It doesn't need my help to achieve failure.
- Fuck 'em.  I'll go back to ignoring their garbage...

ETA: getting agitated over this = more clicks to their site.  ignoring it = the joke bombs and people continue to ignore their garbage


----------



## 104TN (May 11, 2016)

While definitely poor taste it appears to be doing the intended job of drawing clicks/producing ad revenue.


----------



## Jael (May 11, 2016)

Ignore it.

There are enough enemies out in this world that are deserving of your destruction, a satirical website who's experience with a military funeral is a clip from a call of duty game...this just isn't worth the fight when we have so many things worth fighting already.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 11, 2016)

Their fuel is negative reactions from the anyone "military".


----------



## Salt USMC (May 11, 2016)

Sounds like some people are getting micro-agressed here


----------



## Etype (May 11, 2016)

Jael said:


> Ignore it.


Nailed it, there are too many stupid people in the world to pay attention to. 

If we had to be outraged at every outrageous thing, we'd never be anything but outraged.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 11, 2016)

I've been thinking on this all day, sometimes I can be over the top with response to things that just literally send me into a "fucking, fuck, fuck" rage.

I really do not agree with the premise that this should be ignored. The saying that there is no bad press, IMHO is false. Any sympathetic rational think person can see how wrong and absolutely outrageous this is. Comedy is one thing, but not at the expense of a young child who lost their mother or father to war in defense of our national security. And that is exactly the situation that this insulting message is intended to do. To make light of our fallen and the emotional experience that a child of our fallen have. Imagine a 12-16 year old boy who never knew his father, only a few pictures, the knowledge that he died fighting for his country and a folded flag that is symbolic of his nations gratitude for that sacrifice. Now imagine logging onto the internet, and some bullshit satire/comedic organization making fun of that symbolism and cheapening the meaning. Than imagine the same community that supposedly calls each other brothers and sisters, saying "ah just ignore the disrespect of your father/mother and our nations tradition of respect and gratitude" those people are just dumb.

It's truly unsatisfactory to me that people who have served and lost friends, attended memorial service's and visited the children of their fallen service member's, to not take issue and more so make a damn stand against such stupidity and insult.

I understand there is a time and a place and that not every issue deserves a reaction or response. However, if you won't stand for the continued dignity of honoring our fallen, and more so the emotions and the respect of the children who spend their lives with not much more than that symbolism of pride of their parents service and sacrifice, than what in the hell do you stand for.

Finally, as I'm sure that last paragraph has ruffled a few feathers (who are you to question me kinda bullshit). I'm not passing judgment, just wonder how far everyone is willing to bend? We've been told our whole lives it's better to ignore, not make a molehill out of an anthill. But what would be wrong with the veteran and military and the community who supports us, standing up and putting these insulting assholes in their place. Boycotting, flooding social media and a full on condemnation of their inappropriate media. Why allow them to get away with such an insult?

I was thinking all day reading the reply's on here, muttering to myself "you have got to stand for something". This song popped into my head, and I have not been able to get it out since about 1pm. LOL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 11, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Recently the comedian Ralphie May was booked to do multiple shows here in Minnesota and North Dakota. American Indians rallied and protested because of their outrage over a bit he did about Indians letting themselves get swindled out of all their land for booze. It goes a lot further, but you get the idea. He tried defending himself, but the venues all canceled his shows.



And this is what happens when comedy bows to pressure.  What a shame.

Comic Ralphie May makes amends with American Indians, reschedules tour


----------



## DocIllinois (May 11, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I've been thinking on this all day, sometimes I can be over the top with response to things that just literally send me into a "fucking, fuck, fuck" rage.
> 
> I really do not agree with the premise that this should be ignored. The saying that there is no bad press, IMHO is false. Any sympathetic rational think person can see how wrong and absolutely outrageous this is. Comedy is one thing, but not at the expense of a young child who lost their mother or father to war in defense of our national security. And that is exactly the situation that this insulting message is intended to do. To make light of our fallen and the emotional experience that a child of our fallen have. Imagine a 12-16 year old boy who never knew his father, only a few pictures, the knowledge that he died fighting for his country and a folded flag that is symbolic of his nations gratitude for that sacrifice. Now imagine logging onto the internet, and some bullshit satire/comedic organization making fun of that symbolism and cheapening the meaning. Than imagine the same community that supposedly calls each other brothers and sisters, saying "ah just ignore the disrespect of your father/mother and our nations tradition of respect and gratitude" those people are just dumb.
> 
> ...



Understood, brother.

If someone (group) expresses their opinion in a manner designed to not elicit serious consideration, though, I'm more than happy to oblige them.

In a democratic society, all opinions have an equal right to be heard but this does not equate to all opinions being equally valid.

That photo has no basis in logic or fact.  Its mental trash courtesy of Mike McAvoy and Co., IMO.


----------



## Etype (May 11, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> And this is what happens when comedy bows to pressure.  What a shame.
> 
> Comic Ralphie May makes amends with American Indians, reschedules tour


On a related note, I learned how to reference Native Americans in Arabic today.

It's literally 'red Indian.' Indian being Hindi, the same word for a person from india.

#triggerwarning
#microaggression
#whiteprivilege
#redlivesmatter


----------

